
Automatic Face Recognition and Surveillance - detaro
https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2015/10/automatic_face_.html
======
detaro
One interesting tidbit: _Last year, the US Department of Commerce tried to
prevail upon industry representatives and privacy organizations to write a
voluntary code of conduct for companies using facial recognition technologies.
After 16 months of negotiations, all of the consumer-focused privacy
organizations pulled out of the process because industry representatives were
unable to agree on any limitations on something as basic as nonconsensual
facial recognition._

------
jmnicolas
I'm going to invest in the business of mask making ...

